#ubuntu-java 2005-09-19
<FruityLoop> hallo
<FruityLoop> alles kloar bei eusch?
#ubuntu-java 2005-09-21
<darkwave> Hi
#ubuntu-java 2005-09-22
<mahounoai> hey
<mahounoai> anybody know how to incluude the sun-j2re1.5 into firefox?
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-21
<_xXX_> alguien que haya utilizado alguna vez jlex y cup
<_xXX_> somebody that me can orient with jlex and cup of as it is used 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-23
<richard109> anyone here
<marcin_ant> doko_: ping
<_xXX_> alguien que me pueda dar una ayuda de como hacer la conexion de mysql con apache
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-24
<marcin_ant> doko_: hello
<doko_> good morning
<marcin_ant> doko_: hi
<marcin_ant> doko_: I got a question to you about debian/ubuntu policy while sun's java is available in universe
<marcin_ant> doko_: is there any change in official policy?
<marcin_ant> doko_: and next question is about your plans for ant and eclipse 3.2...
<marcin_ant> doko_: could you tell what is the status of eclipse 3.2 package and are there any plans to provide packages related to sun-java?
<doko_> I don't have 3.2 packages yet. do you have some?
<marcin_ant> doko_: I started to work on them but I don't have any successfull build yet
<marcin_ant> doko_: another thing is that few eclipse parts requires java5
<marcin_ant> doko_: so this is why I ask about policy...
<marcin_ant> I just wonder if it could be possible to provide for example two packages for ant and two for eclipse
<marcin_ant> something like: ant, ant-common, ant-sun and ant-gcj....
<doko_> afaik eclipse 3.2 can be built using 1.4
<marcin_ant> that's right but build instructions 
<marcin_ant> (take a look at instructions.html in eclipse source directory)
<marcin_ant> says that system requirements are:
<marcin_ant> 1.4 _and_ 1.5 JDK
<marcin_ant> and also says that: "Libraries in install used to compile plug-ins in the eclipse SDK that require 1.5 compliance (currently only JDT APT)"
<doko_> no, we don't need an ant-sun package, and if, then it has to go to multiverse
<marcin_ant> doko_: ok and what about eclipse-sun?
<marcin_ant> doko_: we all know that with sun java eclipse is much faster...
<doko_> no, we are about free software in the first place. you can run the eclipse packages with sun-java as well.
<marcin_ant> doko_: well you know, now I don't care; from about a week I got new computer with Core 2 Duo which is powerfull enough to run eclipse
<marcin_ant> with sun and gcj as well
<marcin_ant> but for a long time I had machine with AMD Duron 1.8 GHz and on even with 1GB ram on this machine eclipse with gcj was unusable
<marcin_ant> so for me - I'm about usability and productability first - then I'm about free software
<marcin_ant> doko_: and of course I'm not against free software but I would like to give simple choice to people - they should have an easy ability to swich between gcj and sun
<doko_> marcin_ant: you can run the current eclipse package with any java interpreter you want
<marcin_ant> doko_: ok - current package which is 3.1
<marcin_ant> doko_: and what about 3.2 ?
<doko_> marcin, no package has a specific java interpreter hardcoded
<marcin_ant> doko_: but has defined dependencies...
<doko_> which ones?
<marcin_ant> doko_: anyway I will try to analyze all these packages more and will talk about it later ok?
<marcin_ant> doko_: and of course I will try to prepare something for eclipse 3.2 while I need this version if I want to use pydev
<doko_> pydev is in the archives
<marcin_ant> new http://pydev.sourceforge.net/ requires eclipse 3.2
<marcin_ant> need to go...
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-17
<humitos> hello
<humitos> How to I do a GUI interfaz without eclipse?
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<mlind_> hiya, could someone trigger rebuilds of maven2 related packages in Ubuntu archive that seem to have FTBFS previously ? These packages are described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102037/comments/7
<mlind_> this would make easier for me or someone else to setup PPA for maven2 as it didn't quite make it in Gutsy
<man-di> thats more a question for #ubuntu-motu
<mlind_> man-di: thanks. I thought some java-savvy core-devs would hang here, but I'll try #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel next
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-20
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<BleedingMoon> any1?
<man-di> just ask
<BleedingMoon> ah gr8
<BleedingMoon> i gonna make the life game now and i wound if there is anybody that can help me if ill get a probelm
<man-di> learning java?
<BleedingMoon> yep
<man-di> better ask in ##java then
<man-di> this channel is about java packages in Ubuntu, not about teaching Java
<marting> can anyone point me to a page explaining any plans for icedtea and/or openjdk for ubuntu?
<man-di> marting: the debian/changelog needs to written, doko started on this, then it can be uploaded to debian and ubuntu
<doko> s/changelog/copyright/
<man-di> aeh
<man-di> thats waht I meant, sorry
<marting> okay thanks guys.
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-22
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<Olky> hi
<man-di> hello
<Olky> i have a doubt in using java on ubuntu
<Olky> I have gcj installed and java 1.5 installed
<Olky> but when i compile, gcj compiles the java code
<Olky> I want sun java 1.5 to compile the code
<Olky> what should i do?
<man-di> use update-java-alternatives
<man-di> to make your system defaults point to your java 5 packages
<Olky> sorry i didn't get you
<man-di> how did you installed Java 5?
<Olky> downloaded the bin file from sun site
<man-di> thats bad
<man-di> whay ubuntu dist are you using?
<man-di> what
<Olky> Untutu 6
<man-di> 6.04 or 6.10?
<Olky> no 6.06
<man-di> dapper
<Olky> yes dapper
<man-di> 'aptitude install sun-java5-jdk' would have done it better
<man-di> and thats the only supported way
<Olky> oh ok.
<Olky> wat should be my next action plan?
<Olky> running 'aptitude install sun-java5-jdk' on system will help?
<man-di> then update-java-alternatives --config sun-java5
<man-di> the lasta argument might be different
<man-di> update-java-alternatives --list will tell you
<Olky> ok.. i will it out
<Olky> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-23
<xhaker> man-di, Hello
<man-di> hello
<xhaker> straight to the point, i can't handle packaging eclipse-3.3 by myself :) it's HARD work!
<xhaker> my interest was heightened yesterday when i saw the plans from Fedora 8
<xhaker> it's one of their roadmap items
<man-di> yeah, eclipse is beast
<xhaker> checking all those patches
<xhaker> it's not really straightforward
<xhaker> vil provided me with an orig.tar.gz
<xhaker> that was helpful, but still :D
<xhaker> but about 3.2.2
<man-di> orig tarball is on my account on people.debian.org, thats the one we will use
<xhaker> have you noticed I fixed the build on ppc for
<xhaker> real
<xhaker> http://patches.ubuntu.com/e/eclipse/eclipse_3.2.2-3ubuntu3.patch
<xhaker> the problem is.. scott changelog entry there is a big mistake.. he introduced more debdiff than needed
<xhaker> like DISTRIBUTION = 'Ubuntu'
<xhaker> silly boy
<xhaker> you can see what's good and what's not in the patch
<man-di> when you write patches for eclipse please provide them to debian
<man-di> adn please mail them to me
<man-di> so I can integrate them into the official packaging
<xhaker> man-di, will do michael
<man-di> otherwise debian and ubuntu will diverge
<man-di> I dont care too much about Ubuntu
<man-di> so please fix bugs in the origin
<xhaker> yes i know of that problem, as you can see, my changes were to enable the build on lpia, something that debian isn't building on
<man-di> and?
<man-di> that doesnt mean I dont accept a patch for that
<xhaker> and I had the chance to check if my ppc fix really would build, and i went for it
<xhaker> also, ubuntu buildd daemons finished building on all archs
<xhaker> while debian's are hanging or simply have timeouts set up
<xhaker> man-di, again sorry for the divert at least on my part.
<man-di> patches are most welcome against pkg-java SVN trunk
<xhaker> man-di, see, it's stuff like that which makes me look a rookie, i didn't know about that
<xhaker> does pkg-java include other projects aswell?
* xhaker finds man-di's space on people.debian.org after 3 tries
<xhaker> man-di, i'll provide the patches as request in the future
<xhaker> man-di, would you need those on that debdiff regenerated too?
<man-di> svn diff is enough
<man-di> pkg-java contains most java packages
<man-di> its an alioth project
<xhaker> man-di, read some about it now.. but i'm not able to svn checkout
<xhaker> should I register in alioth, etc
<xhaker> foubd the wiki page
<xhaker> two options: 1. ssh server died 2. locked myself out
<man-di> anonymous checkout schold work too
<man-di> if you have an account on alioth please ask on #aliot on irc.oftc.net
<man-di> alioth lately has some problems with nscd
<man-di> xhaker: sorry, I was a bit short. Son is now in bad. Now I have more time to talk
<man-di> if you have any questions
<xhaker> man-di, i'm sending the mail to you now
<xhaker> this is so much easier to contribute with an svn repository
<xhaker> :D
<xhaker> man-di, done :)
<man-di> I thought you know already
<man-di> anyway, now you do
<xhaker> man-di, yes, though i had to use anonymous, i've registered on alioth
<xhaker> but the password is not being accepted 
<xhaker> it was failing previously with http://
<xhaker> svn:// works fine
<man-di> okay
<man-di> how much memory has your machine where you build eclipse?
<man-di> btw: you dont need to include generate files in the diff, debian/control here
<man-di> for the future
<man-di> its okay for now
<xhaker> man-di, i've built always without natives
<man-di> why is the change to source-tree/plugins/org.eclipse.swt/Eclipse SWT PI/gtk/library/build.sh needed?
<xhaker> i'm not changing that.. i'm changing the existing dpatch
<xhaker> but yeah.. that fixes PPC builds
<man-di> this one?
<man-di> are you sure, in my test the gcj-4.2 thing fixed it
<xhaker> adding the JAVA_HOME/lib
<xhaker> in ubuntu the path is not /usr/lib/gcj-4.2 anyway
<xhaker> so i'm pretty sure
<xhaker> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root     4096 2007-09-19 12:00 gcj
<xhaker> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     4096 2007-09-11 12:54 gcj-4.2-81
<xhaker> oh, and i was not sure about the debian/control change.. some people seem to forget to generate them or pay attention to the control.in
<xhaker> but now i know. :)
<man-di> GCJ is the same in Debian and Ubuntu
<man-di> hmm, perhaps java-gcj-compat returns the wrong JAVA_HOME...
<xhaker> no, it's ok
<xhaker> but the lib is in a different directory on ppc
<man-di> it is?
<man-di> in which lib dir?
<xhaker> libawt is not inside  ${JAVA_HOME}/jre/lib/${AWT_ARCH}
<xhaker> it think it was in /usr/lib/gcj-4.2* and ${JAVA_HOME}/jre/lib/${AWT_ARCH}
<xhaker> on ppc
<man-di> okay
<man-di> that change doenst hurt
<man-di> have you tested eclipse runs on lpia?
<man-di> what does uname -a return on lpia?
<man-di> or better uname -m
<xhaker> ahh.. i've deleted my lpia chroot
<xhaker> i'd have to ask benc
<xhaker> but it's a i386 or i686
<xhaker> maybe
<xhaker> lpia = low power intel architecture
<man-di> hmm, okay
<man-di> hmm, I have some uncommited changes here too
<xhaker> man-di, i have the interesting line from the ppc buildlog
<xhaker> [exec]  gcc -L/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/lib -ljawt -shared -s -o libswt-awt-gtk-3236.so swt_awt.o
<xhaker> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/3.2.2-3ubuntu3/+build/388355
<xhaker> I'm looking forward to help with eclipse_3.3 packaging :)
<man-di> there are first some more issues with eclipse to fix
<man-di> jsch, ant, tomcat
<man-di> and we still need jetty update
<man-di> for eclipse 3.3
<man-di> which needs some more stuff
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> anybody there?
<man-di> sure
<bjwebb> what would be the best completely free thing for java applets
<bjwebb> would it be iced tea?
<man-di> gcjwebplugin, with whatever runtime you need
<man-di> (icedtea uses gcjwebplugin too)
<bjwebb> ahh
<bjwebb> man-di: i have that plugin
<bjwebb> but im not finding it awfully great
<bjwebb> so if i installed icedtea id have that plugin but with icedtea as the backend?
<man-di> yes
<man-di> at least people report better results
<bjwebb> man-di: okay
<bjwebb> any idea how long its likely to be before sun manages to fully open source theirs?
<man-di> bjwebb: when their layers coma back from vacation ;-)
<bjwebb> rite
<man-di> SUN people seem to be very busy with the work needed to open source everything
<bjwebb> rite
<man-di> bed time, good nite
<bjwebb> nite
<bjwebb> me too i think
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
<slytherin> can someone please give nack dbus-java?
<slytherin> /snack/back
<slytherin> :-(
<slytherin> wrong channel
<persia> slytherin: No.  This is a fine channel.  URL?
<slytherin> persia: Is this right url - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17430345/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.dbus-java_2.5-4_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<slytherin> persia: Wait. I guess ftbfs page is outdated.
<persia> No, I don't want the log, just the build page.
<slytherin> persia: Anyway, ignore that. It was previously in DEPWAIt but now it FTBFS. Let me take a look at the reason.
<persia> OK :)
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-17
<tommy1234> hi guys i have a question about java but i cant get into #java chatroom can some1 plz help
<slytherin> Koon: This is strictly intrepid + 1. I plan to package 2 apps where I could use a helping hand. Let me know if you are interested. jmeter and cruisecontrol.
<Koon> slytherin: I'll have a look at those apps
<slytherin> Koon: Oh, I thought you might be already aware of them. :-)
<Koon> slytherin: I am not really a Java specialist.
<slytherin> Koon: jmeter is a load testing tool for webapps and web services. cruisecontrol is a automated build tool mainly targeting java projects, but there are version available for .net and c projects.
<persia> jmeter is fairly useful as an automated test suite.  I've used it several times in various engagements to demonstrate load handling, or test various business logic in an automated way.
<slytherin> persia: I explored it mainly as replacement for load runner and found it very easy to use and write tests with. It is another fact that we never replaced load runner. :-)
<persia> slytherin: Good luck with the packaging.  It will be a useful tool.  Be nice to get it in squeeze too.
<slytherin> thanks. there is long time to actually start packaging it. And this time I am thinking about packaging it for Debian directly.
<persia> That's always the best plan.
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-18
<Moss23> hi guys, I'm going to install SDK binary, but I have allready installed JRE and maybe JDK through eclipse some time ago, do you think that the installer take care of this ?
<persia> Team meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-19
<_UsUrPeR_> good morning all!
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-20
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> there a way to change size of toolbar in openjdk
<cheeseboy> ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-16
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when i do javac i get /usr/bin/javac
<kaushal> i dont want this instead i want /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin
<kaushal> i did sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<kaushal> and sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac /etc/alternatives/javac
<kaushal> it doesnot work
<kaushal> it still says /usr/bin/javac
<ttx> /usr/bin/javac is a link to  /etc/alternatives/javac
<ttx> s/is/should be/
<kaushal> ttx: yeah
<kaushal> but i need javac to be part of /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin
<ttx> but since /etc/alternatives/javac is a link to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac, that should be ok, no ?
<ttx> javac -> /usr/bin/javac -> /etc/alternatives/javac -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac
<kaushal> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 2009-09-15 23:40 /etc/alternatives/javac -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac
<kaushal> ttx: any idea ?
<ttx> kaushal: well, that seems alright to me
<ttx> javac -> /usr/bin/javac -> /etc/alternatives/javac -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java
<kaushal> when i type javac i get not found
<ttx> I thought you got: <kaushal> when i do javac i get /usr/bin/javac
<kaushal> ttx: Thanks
<kaushal> yes it works fine now
<ttx> ok :)
<kaushal> ttx: i have another question
<kaushal> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /var/lib/tomcat-5.5/webapps/GatewayAPI/WEB-INF/classes/EnterpriseSmsGupShupHelp.doc  (No such file or directory)
<kaushal> I too have this file already
<kaushal> why am i getting this exception in tomcat
<ttx> /var/lib/tomcat-5.5 ? not /var/lib/tomcat5.5 ?
<kaushal> -rw-rw----+ 1 tomcat tomcat 1639936 Sep  8 10:06 /var/lib/tomcat-5.5/webapps/GatewayAPI/WEB-INF/classes/EnterpriseSmsGupShupHelp.doc
<ttx> hm. Our tomcat5.5 runs under the tomcat55 user
<ttx> your install look strange.
<kaushal> [I--] [  ] www-servers/tomcat-5.5.26 (5.5)
<kaushal> ttx: I am using it on gentoo OS
<ttx> Ah.
<ttx> no clue, then :)
<kaushal> ok
<ttx> try adding o+r to that file and see if it changes something
<ttx> chmod o+r /var/lib/tomcat-5.5/webapps/GatewayAPI/WEB-INF/classes/EnterpriseSmsGupShupHelp.do
<kaushal> ok
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-19
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when i start tomcat using sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 i get
<kaushal> /usr/local/apache-tomcat-5.5.27/bin/catalina.sh: 344: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java/bin/java: not found
<kaushal> any ideas as what is going wrong ?
<kaushal> i have set JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-20
<m1k3> hello
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-22
<JamesPage> doko:  ttx mentioned to me that there was a situation developing in Debian re ant - can you fill me in on the details?
<ttx> I thought it was about adopting the ant1.7 and ant (1.8) debian packages, but we seem to already have them
 * ttx is a bit confused as well
<JamesPage> ttx: we do - lucid has 1.7 and maverick has 1.8
<ttx> JamesPage: maverick also has "ant1.7" that is bound to 1.7
<ttx> for packages incompatible with ant 1.8
<persia> I suspect the "situation developing" was that some software suddenly didn't work with 1.8, and needed to be switched to build with ant1.7
<persia> I suspect it to be mostly "developed" at this point, but there may still be things needing modification.
<ttx> persia: doko wanted us to handle something when Natty opens
<ttx> so I think he had something specific in mind
<doko> JamesPage, ttx: we still have ant1.8 in the archive, which should be removed, I see that the default is already 1.8, so maybe I wasn't awake when telling you about getting it fixed early for natty
<ttx> ack
<JamesPage> doko: ok - will ant1.8 be removed for maverick or natty?
<doko> JamesPage: yes, if you take care of it ;p
<doko> file a bug report and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<doko> if we don't have any b-d's or b's on ant1.8 we could do it even now
<JamesPage> No b-d's or b's on ant1.8 in either lucid or maverick - I'll file a bug report now :-)
<JamesPage> doko: should this be removed for just maverick as its now the default ant option?
<doko> JamesPage: yes, I introduced ant1.8 late in lucid to get a recernt ant without changing the default. debian did decide to update to 1.8 and provide an ant1.7, but that was too late for lucid
<JamesPage> doko: OK understand - just read the bug report associated with the lucid FFE
<JamesPage> doko, ttx: raised under bug 645063
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645063 in ant1.8 (Ubuntu) "Please remove ant1.8 from maverick archive (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645063
#ubuntu-java 2010-09-24
<JamesPage> ttx: enjoyed you blog post today :-)
<ttx> JamesPage: I needed to write that for posterity
<ttx> also I don't like unsubstantiated "I hate Java" posts
<JamesPage> JamesPage: :-) read that one to!
<ttx> heh
<JamesPage> ttx: I think that the idea of a reference platform is a good idea
<JamesPage> so it might make sense to push development features into the platform first
<ttx> JamesPage: that's basically what we do with Eucalyptus
<JamesPage> so that it gets better development adoption
<ttx> JamesPage: ask them to build on our platform
<ttx> support our versions
<ttx> the main issue is that our platform is really Debian's
<ttx> so it changes unexpectantly
<ttx> and in some cases eucalyptus can't align themselves
<ttx> so we use some copied packages
<ttx> (limited code duplication)
<ttx> works with Eucalyptus because they wanted us as a conduit for mainstream distribution, so they accepted to comply
<JamesPage> guess the question is how do we make it work with the rest of the open source java community
<ttx> I think JPackage was a neat idea. It's just herculean work though
<JamesPage> So supporting a wider range of build toolsets and development frameworks and tools (such as Hudson)
<JamesPage> might  drive people to the platform due to the features its provides
<persia> The issue of "changes unexpectedly" can also be addressed by closer integration with pkg-java
<persia> We don't need to be surprised, if we're coordinating tightly.
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-19
<xannen> Will Canonical stop java support after Oct 2012?  -- Just a message quoted from Software Center.
<jamespage> Hi xannen
<jamespage> 11.10 might just ship with eclipse 3.7 (working on that ATM)
<xannen> Thank you jamespage.  Do you know about future support for openjdk, or JavaFX?
<jamespage> xannen: with regards to Canonical stopping support - I suspect that is the end-of-support date for that Ubuntu release
<jamespage> rather than java itself
<jamespage> are you running 11.04 ATM?
<xannen> Yes I am on 11.04.
<jamespage> OK - so thats when support stops for 11.04
<jamespage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ has the supported until dates (right at the bottom)
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-20
<xannen> Any suggestion for Eclipse JQuery plugin? Aptana?
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-21
 * doko is rebooting. unity-2d-panel at 1.5GB ...
#ubuntu-java 2014-09-20
<creator> good text book for application development in java
#ubuntu-java 2015-09-17
<joe_art_MOO> hi folks!
#ubuntu-java 2016-09-22
<waflessnet> o/
<waflessnet> alguien que haya ocupado jsoup
#ubuntu-java 2016-09-25
<thoti> hello
#ubuntu-java 2017-09-22
<devuan> hi guys i am tring to run eclipse on debian, but experiencing troubles.
